# Painting Bad Moons?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I was wondering what would you suggest is the best way to paint bad moon orks? I was considering going the normal route of spraying black, but I have both grey and white spray available to and thought white maybe an alternative.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I do like painting from a white undercoat however I tend to find that it is very unforgiving much more so then black. Personally I find that greys and browns are the best colour for me to work from


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I kind of want to achieve something like this:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

That looks amazing, I'd start with brown personally or go for Army Painter Daemonic Yellow and darken it down like I have with my space marines. The same company also have a desert yellow which is more of a tan which may work well (think ww2 khaki)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Or I may go with the way this guy has done his, although I don't have the spray paints for them.

For the normal Orks I think I'm going to try one using black first to see whether I like it if not I'll th en try grey and then white if that ones no good either.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

That last one is impressive although I think that he maybe should have attempted to mask his pre shading somewhat to get more realistic battle damage.

Good luck with the Orks I'll be following with interest as I love me some Greenskins


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is pre-shading when you paint black over the areas you want darker for battle damage, so for example black over a white base coat around the vents which you'll then paint over with the main colour (yellow) so those areas are darker?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

If you stick with a black under-coat, you could do a base coat of Zamesi Desert as this paints over black quite well. Then paint which ever flavour of yellow on top of that. Thats the recipe I use whenever I need to paint yellow on black. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

In short yes, although with a steady hand you can also do the inbetween panels, armour plates etc so not just battle damage. I know someone who did they're Grey KnightsJ with a blue basecoat to give the silver a different sheen when finished its a good alternative to shading


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ratvan said:


> In short yes, although with a steady hand you can also do the inbetween panels, armour plates etc so not just battle damage. I know someone who did they're Grey KnightsJ with a blue basecoat to give the silver a different sheen when finished its a good alternative to shading


That guy did try to pre-shade but he said the yellow spray he used over it wouldn't stick to the black. I think though I'll probably use normal brush painting to do the yellow over the white and pre shaded areas so that shouldn't be a problem should it? When painting over the pre shaded areas do I have to make sure the paint is watered down so the paint comes through or is it mean to be totally covered?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd try the paint thinned first and se if you get the desired effect, then you shouldn't experience any unrectifiable effects if you don't like it


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the first Ork I've done


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Yellow looks good mate


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Just dropping this link here. Seems like a fast and efficient way: 

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/374651.page


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, I think I'm definitely going to try that


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats a great link elmir


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know where I could get hold of some bad moon symbols?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Actual decals or along the lines of the banners from Battle for Skull Pass?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Banner tops, I want to use em for boss polls.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Like those banner tops?

I may have a large collection of those going unused, can have a look if you want?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That would be great please


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

PM Sent


----------

